
Open Source CI Drone 0.4 Is Out! New Stuff: Plugins, Matrix Builds, Compose - jpmw
http://blog.drone.io/post/drone-0.4-plugins-matrix-compose/
======
jpmw
This CI server is so easy to get up and running, it's impressive! I'm more a
fan of hosted solutions like Circle, Travis or Codeship but this is what I
would use if I had the need to have my own CI installed.

~~~
jpmw
btw, I'm not sure this still works, but I wrote a blog post on how to get from
zero to a fully working Drone CI in less than 10 minutes, pretty sure it still
works as the basics didn't change much.

[http://jipiboily.com/2014/from-zero-to-fully-working-ci-
serv...](http://jipiboily.com/2014/from-zero-to-fully-working-ci-server-in-
less-than-10-minutes-with-drone-docker/)

Cheers

